# Some 2011 bikes again available at Specialized.com



## burk (May 5, 2010)

The Specialized website now shows some of the 2011 line  
http://www.specialized.com/ja/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=51623&menuItemId=14116


----------



## nowayout (Jul 31, 2010)

Uh oh, no Allez Apex yet.


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

nowayout said:


> Uh oh, no Allez Apex yet.


some shops already have an allez apex. $1400 and it is SWEET! The new frame is great


----------



## nowayout (Jul 31, 2010)

avalnch33 said:


> some shops already have an allez apex. $1400 and it is SWEET! The new frame is great


My dealer says there are none available from Specialized. I put an order in for one two weeks ago and there telling me another two weeks. There are none in my area (NY) as far as I know.


----------



## BernyMac (Jul 13, 2010)

Did they remove the Allez framesets?


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

burk said:


> The Specialized website now shows some of the 2011 line
> http://www.specialized.com/ja/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=51623&menuItemId=14116


That's the Japanese site. Those have been there for a while. The US site does not have any 2011 bikes showing.


----------

